# Reiss



## Bruce Carson (Jun 14, 2005)

The Reiss was built as the Q. A. Gillmore in 1913 for the Great Lakes Towing Co. Sold to the Reiss Steamship Company in 1932 for harbor work around Green Bay, Wisconsin, she was active until the late sixties when she was acquired by the Keewatin Maritme Musem at Douglas, Michigan. In 2004 she became the property of the Northeastern Maritime Historical Foundation, Duluth, Minnesota.
When built, her compound engine, still on board, came to her from the tug Monarch and may date to the 1870s. Her boiler is coal fired.
The Foundation plans to restore her to her original Great Lakes Towing configuration and colors and, if funds become available, to eventually have her in operating condition.
She is seen at Douglas, Michigan under the counter stern of the Canadian Pacific Great Lakes passenger and package freight steamer Keewatin of 1907.


----------

